# ssh... petit soucis...

## arlequin

Coucou,

j'ai un petit soucis avec ssh...

en fait, je l'ai installé, j'ai généré les clefs tout comme il faut, je l'ai configuré avec xinetd (server_args = -i) et tout marché jusqu'à présent.

Mais voilà, lorsque j'ai essayé de me connecter avec un client (putty) ce soir, j'ai eu le message d'erreur : 'Server refuse to allocate pty'   :Sad: 

Si qqun a une petite idée...

Merci d'avance.

----------

## vibidoo

salut Arlequin

ça fonctionne ssh chez toi ?

Au début j'ai eu un problème pour connecter au server , , puis dans le /etc/ssh/sshd_config j'ai laisser 

#ListenAddress 127.0.0.1    ( le comment est laisser)

et depuis j'arrive à me connecter .

Mais par contre je n'arrive pas à m'identifier .

----------

## arlequin

En fait, depuis j'ai reinsallé ma gentoo et ça marche bien...

Je n'ai rien modifié dans le fichier de config, je me suis contenté de créer les clefs (ssh-keygen). Puis un rc-update add sshd default...

Voilà  :Surprised: )

----------

## vibidoo

Donc t'as suivi les modif indinqués dans le security guide .

Et t'as juste downloader Putty.exe dans ta machine windows !!

Rien de plus dans la machine windows ???

----------

## arlequin

En gros ? ouais   :Smile: 

----------

## vibidoo

Pourrais tu me montrer ton fichier sshd_config ???

Car ça peut être que dedans ou j'ai merdé

----------

## vibidoo

Encore une question .

Sur le Security guide il y a une section que j'ai pas éffectué car je pensais que c'était que pour les clients Linux sur une bécane Linux. Mais peut être il faut le faire .

Le code listing 5.4 Et 5.5 ( security guide)tu l'as éffectué sur ton server SSH ?

----------

## arlequin

En fait, j'ai pas suivi ce guide. Je l'ai faites à l'ancienne :

1. emerge openssh

2. ssh-keygen -t rsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key & ssh-keygen -t dsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

3. rc-update add sshd default

4. /etc/init.d/sshd start

Bon, ça marche... mais c'est pas très prudent !!

----------

